# weight watchers filling and healthy v propoints



## flosie

Hi I have just started weight watchers so am currently doing simple start and after my weigh in will need to choose between the two. Which one do people find easier? And which plan do you find you have most success from?


----------



## cat lover

Hi hun i swear by propoints. Ive never done f&h. How are you finding simple start? If you enjoy cooking and dont have issues with portion control f&h might be for you. I love pp because its flexible yet controlled. Ive lost 2 stone on it and now havw a healthy bmi. You could always do a week of each and see what you prefer. There is a ww support thread on here which.is great, hope to see you in there :)


----------



## flosie

Thanks. I've found simple start really hard with very little flexibility. That may be a good plan I will try a week of each


----------



## Embo78

I loved pointing everything and did so until simple start was introduced in January. 

Now that I'm confident in my portion control and hunger levels I absolutely love f&h. There's a great page on Facebook and they have some excellent recipes. Things like sausage rolls made out of warburtons thins!! Can you imagine? A free sausage roll
:haha:

Whichever plan you choose, you'll lose lots of weight :thumbup:


----------

